# State football championship



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Went to the Shanley/Devils Lake game this afternoon.31-30.What a great HS game.Up and down the field......last team with the ball wins.First OT game in Dakota Bowl history.Shanley's only lead was the final score.Got to give the DL coach credit.....go for 2......1 play for the state title.They had been basically running right the whole second half.Everyone there knew they would try it again.....great defense by Shanley. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

good see coach laqua get a championship, especially after all that the program has been through this year.

Hankinson winning the 9 man 
Velva continuing their dominance in the 11A
Bismarck high getting one from Fargo South

all good games and a conclusion to a good season.


----------

